
Show HN: SmartPodX – Hyper-Scale Computing Immersion Cooling - polvs
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XUGHvtgS47Y&t=1m08s
======
polvs
Hi HN! Datacenters and cloud providers consume 6% of the global electricity
(more than India) and generate 4% of the global CO2 emissions (more than 2
times commercial air travel). After 2 years of hard work, we've been able to
finally introduce the first Open Compute and hyper-scale compatible Computing
Liquid Immersion Cooling solution this morning in the Open Compute Global
Summit in San Jose, CA.

With this technology we have a ~1.03 Power Usage Effectiveness even in extreme
and hot climates, we can achieve densities of more than 100kW per rack
footprint, enlarge the lifespan of the IT hardware and more. You can check out
the technical specs on
[https://submer.com/smartpodx](https://submer.com/smartpodx)

We'd love to hear your feedback. Many thanks!

